# Afan forest MTB



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Anyone on here know there way round Afan Forest? 

I'm heading there Saturday but not been before and undecided on which trails to attack. 

I'm riding a Specialized Enduro but clipped in. I'm used to the general XC riding as most of the guys I'm going with are generally XC riders but I do like to mix it up a little and enjoy a little gravity fun. Sunday I'm back at Bike Park Wales. 

Any recommendations or experiences on the trails welcome.


----------

